# Need help diverter brand



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

One of my guys sent me a picture of this valve and needs parts for it. No manufacture names anywhere house is only 5 yrs old supposedly. Thanks for the help


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Kwc.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Newport brass. http://newportbrassfaucets.com/?pag...oryID=127&manufacturerID=12&productID=3-804TR


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

It looks like a California faucet.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

So did you find out what brand it was?

I find it helps by removing handle and take pictures of the cartridge. If possible remove the cartridge. Even when you do all this the ceramic cartridges can still be hard to identify.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

thumper said:


> So did you find out what brand it was?


It's Newport Brass...:yes:
Chonkie nailed it...


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Redwood said:


> It's Newport Brass...:yes: Chonkie nailed it...


He always does


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes. It was Newport brass


----------

